# Project HP



## Verizon (Jan 5, 2007)

decided instead of just posting a new thread for every different mod on my HP i will create a project log.

even though people are tired of hearing about my HP im still tuning it and still need help.

got zonealarm to leave fraps alone and got some screenshots od doom3 roe.

and got new 3dmarko6 scores to show the little performance i have.

i think i attached them correctly but im bad with the forum thing.

the pic of doom3roe was at 1280x1024,  ultra qaulity, and 2xAA  no at

the 3dmark was just standard settings
sorry for the poor qaulity


----------

